# Google TV for Dish $179 confirmed



## davidmg1 (Oct 22, 2002)

The Logitech Revue was reviled today by Google. It is $299, but only $179 for Dish and a monthly fee TBD.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/googletv/

http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/06/logitech-revue-with-google-tv-details-299-for-keyboard-box-i/


----------



## davidmg1 (Oct 22, 2002)

Here is some info from Engadet's live blog:



> Dish and Logitech have developed a "unique pairing protocol" that allows the two boxes to interoperate -- DVR results show up in the Google TV search, and there's a "seamless" DVR interface for recording. It will also work with Sling tech, which is interesting -- we'll have to see how that works.
> 
> Q: What cable providers will this work with? A: The experience is provider-agnostic, but the deeper DVR integration is with Dish. Anything you can do with your existing remote you can do with the Revue controller.
> 
> ...


http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/06/live-from-the-logitech-google-tv-event/


----------



## zakelua (Oct 6, 2010)

I was so excited for the official announcement but then i saw the small print on dish's website. No support for the 922 receiver!!!! What gives dish? Why would you not support your top of the line receiver?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

You mean this fine print:

*Limit one per account. Additional monthly fee will apply. Requires broadband Internet. Available with compatible DISH Network receiver models only (ViP® 622, 722, 722k). Restrictions may apply for existing customers to upgrade. Subject to change without notice. Other restrictions may apply.*

Wonder what the additional monthly fee will finally be?


----------



## jpfieber (Sep 20, 2010)

I just pre-ordered mine! Now I have to figure out what I will use to get TV into it since I don't have cable or satellite...


----------



## mark722 (Sep 27, 2007)

davidmg1 said:


> The Logitech Revue was reviled today by Google. It is $299, but only $179 for Dish and a monthly fee TBD.
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/googletv/
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/06/logitech-revue-with-google-tv-details-299-for-keyboard-box-i/


The meaning of reviled : to assail with contemptuous or opprobrious language; address or speak of abusively.

If Google reviles it, they shouldn't try to sell it! :lol:


----------



## mightyse (Mar 25, 2010)

Per the Logitech site

DISH Network Duo ViP 222
Duo ViP 222K
Solo ViP 211K/211/411
Solo DVR ViP 612
Solo 381
DISH 501
DISH 508
DISH Player-DVR 510
DuoDVR™ 522 & 625
DuoDVR™ 942
DuoDVR™ ViP 622
DuoDVR™ ViP 722
DuoDVR™ ViP 722K


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

mightyse said:


> Per the Logitech site
> 
> DISH Network Duo ViP 222
> Duo ViP 222K
> ...


What..........:new_puppy where is the 922 ? :icon_stupI wonder what this really means to the future of the 922, if anything.:barf:

:icon_band


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Since the 622/722 just got the updated software that allows this my guess is the 922 will get it "soon".  I'll probably go ahead and get one to use on my 622 and then move it to the 922 when it's time.


----------



## mightyse (Mar 25, 2010)

anyone know what the monthly fee is going to be?

From the dish web site:
*Limit one per account. Additional monthly fee will apply


----------



## hipiggi (Dec 11, 2009)

One Question: 

Do Dish network subscribers need satellite after installing Google tv,,,is it also kind of iptv???


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> DuoDVR™ 942


Weren't these taken out of service?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BobaBird said:


> > DuoDVR™ 942
> 
> 
> Weren't these taken out of service?


The 924 models were ... 942 was the early model number on the 622 model. Odd it gets a mention.


----------



## fraisa (Sep 6, 2010)

Guys just go buy a Multimedia PC
Lenovo has one at best buy for 329.00
With hdmi output...


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> Weren't these taken out of service?


My 942s were forced out of service and can't be re-activated for service. I can still get OTA with it (but no guide data except Digital Service). I'd certainly make it out as a typo of 922.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

davidmg1 said:


> The Logitech Revue was reviled today by Google. It is $299, but only $179 for Dish and a monthly fee TBD.
> ...


I wonder if it would make any difference to a Dish customer if they were to purchase the $299 unit with no monthly $4 fee compared to the $179 Dish purchase.

If you anticipate having the unit more then about 30 months it will be cheaper to avoid the $4 monthly fee.


----------



## davidmg1 (Oct 22, 2002)

SaltiDawg said:


> I wonder if it would make any difference to a Dish customer if they were to purchase the $299 unit with no monthly $4 fee compared to the $179 Dish purchase.
> 
> If you anticipate having the unit more then about 30 months it will be cheaper to avoid the monthly fee.


I see Dish installing the hardware directly into their next receiver at some point.

I'm sure there will be a contract extension, most likely 24 months, which equals $96 to get the Revue.

But if you can get all of this content from the internet, you may want to dump Dish and just have GTV and OTA. So you would be better off buying the Revue so you there would be no contract to hold you back.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm going to wait to see what the monthly fee is before I purchase. Sounds great though :up:


----------



## jpd31 (Jun 7, 2010)

mightyse said:


> anyone know what the monthly fee is going to be?
> 
> From the dish web site:
> *Limit one per account. Additional monthly fee will apply


$4.00


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I must be missing something, what does that $4 a month get me that I can't get by just buying the box for $299, it looks like it integrates just fine with no additional software from Dish.


----------



## clotter (Apr 12, 2008)

bobukcat said:


> I must be missing something, what does that $4 a month get me that I can't get by just buying the box for $299, it looks like it integrates just fine with no additional software from Dish.


My guess? All will need to go through Dish to activate it. $4.00 monthly revenue stream after that. I'm taking a wait & see on this.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> I must be missing something, what does that $4 a month get me that I can't get by just buying the box for $299, it looks like it integrates just fine with no additional software from Dish.


$120 off the retail price? But I would guess that the menus are integrated with the Dish receivers then it would be with a retail stand alone unit which would have no menu integration.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, I was contemplating becoming an "early adopter" until I ran into this: "Simply connect the Revue box to a compatible DISH Network receiver and your HDTV with HDMI cables."

Unless my 2003 42" Pany Plasma (pre-HDMI) dies before Google TV comes out, I'm not springing for a new TV. My old one does 720p just fine.


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

mightyse said:


> anyone know what the monthly fee is going to be?
> 
> From the dish web site:
> *Limit one per account. Additional monthly fee will apply


I saw 4$ per month. CHarlie Nickel and diming us.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

What will this do that a notebook on my lap while watching tv won't do? Is this thing better than a laptop for internet? If not, who needs it?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

HDlover said:


> What will this do that a notebook on my lap while watching tv won't do?


If by "do" you mean bells and whistles, it has a couple of "cool" things and adds your DVR content to the search function. If by "do" you mean give you access to content, it looks to me like nothing assuming your laptop video and audio cards are adequate. But maybe someone will want to elaborate.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Seems they got the message, http://revue.logitech.com/MartiniWeb/digitalhome/answers?a_id=487

The 922 is now listed .........imagine that. :icon_da: although not all the literature has been updated...:icon_lame One would think a collaboration like this would have been better edited before the roll out..........!pepsi! then again there is the vip922 and "Remote Access" issues :blackeye:...clearly not ready for primetime. :alterhase I'm gonna hang loose on this one.......:icon_stup

:icon_band


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Well, I was contemplating becoming an "early adopter" until I ran into this: "Simply connect the Revue box to a compatible DISH Network receiver and your HDTV with HDMI cables."
> 
> Unless my 2003 42" Pany Plasma (pre-HDMI) dies before Google TV comes out, I'm not springing for a new TV. My old one does 720p just fine.


Yup, not including component out- BIG MISTAKE! I wonder how many of these will be returned because of it.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

HDlover said:


> Yup, not including component out- BIG MISTAKE! I wonder how many of these will be returned because of it.


A licensed digital (HDMI) to analog (Component) converter would probably double the cost of the hardware.

-- Roger


----------



## Ddavis (Jan 15, 2004)

Does the TV have to have a HDMI input? Or would a HDMI to DVI work?

Nevermind, I found it on Logitech's web site. It is a definite maybe.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

HDlover said:


> Yup, not including component out- BIG MISTAKE! I wonder how many of these will be returned because of it.


Really, how many HDTV's now in homes that would use this device do not have HDMI input? I would guess that over 95% of HDTVs now in use have an HDMI input.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

MY TV has a HDMI input, it is used by the WD Media player. The VIP622 is connected via Component, Only one HDMI on my older (now) TV set.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

HobbyTalk said:


> Really, how many HDTV's now in homes that would use this device do not have HDMI input? I would guess that over 95% of HDTVs now in use have an HDMI input.


There are many of us "early adopters" who have perfectly good working HDTV's that don't have HDMI input. And there are some that have a pre-version 1.3 that doesn't support some important elements for Blu-ray quality audio and video. And as noted by TBoneit, a goodly number are out there with one HDMI input already occupied.

It's not a big deal, but it's somewhat frustrating. I already have a Panasonic Blu-Ray player that allows me to stream from many sources including Amazon. And my Wii can stream from Netflix.

Being curious I had hoped to be able to use this with my Dish equipment. No big deal.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

I have two HDMI ports on my TV. One is for my PS3 and the other is left open since my HDMI port on my 622 died. I would love to run component this thing and let it convert to HDMI so I can connect it to my TV.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

If the HDMI port fails on one of my 622s Dish will get a call for a replacement.

Thoughts on the HDMI requirement - On the Logitech site they say the Revue will control everything in your set up. Turn it on and off, etc. So, maybe they need the HDMI for that?

Possible workaround - If you have an A/V receiver with HDMI in and component out and don't care about using the control everything function then could you maybe use HDMI for Dish to Revue to A/V and then component to your TV?

I have enough HDMI ports to do it but I will try the above when I get mine just to see if it works. Because I'm curious that way.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

jadebox said:


> A licensed digital (HDMI) to analog (Component) converter would probably double the cost of the hardware.
> 
> -- Roger


I don't think so. I have lots of equipment with both. Some of them cost less than $100.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

HDMI between it and the Dish STB but component to the TV should be fine. If it had it, which it should.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HDlover said:


> HDMI between it and the Dish STB but component to the TV should be fine. If it had it, which it should.


HDCP doesn't work on component. There is content that is only available via HDMI w/HDCP to make sure that the content is protected. Content owners don't like boxes that don't protect their content.

If a box manufacturer is simply making boxes they might get away with building boxes that circumvent protection. But if that box manufacture also wants to make content deals they need to protect the content.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

olguy said:


> Possible workaround - If you have an A/V receiver with HDMI in and component out and don't care about using the control everything function then could you maybe use HDMI for Dish to Revue to A/V and then component to your TV?


My A/V receiver, like most, will "up convert" every audio and video input type to HDMI. But it won't "down convert" HDMI to anything for the same reason the Revue uses HDMI only on both sides. As everyone notes, it is the HDCP problem.

Oddly enough though, my Panasonic Blu-ray will output component, though I suppose if the content were protected it wouldn't.

Since my old Pany Plasma is 720p with only component in, sooner or later I'll have to upgrade. But it is only 7 years old....:sure:


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

If HDCP is the problem then why do Dish STBs have component out? Not buying it. Manufacturer cheaped out.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HDlover said:


> If HDCP is the problem then why do Dish STBs have component out? Not buying it. Manufacturer cheeped out.


DISH STBs have the ability to not transmit protected programming without HDMI w/HDCP. If HDMI w/HDCP is not connected the protected programming does not play.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

They could have put that in also- cheaped out to their loss of sales. Like I said, not only a loss of sales but returns by unhappy Dish customers who will assume it works with their component hooked up TV.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Do you have anything better to do than troll?


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

I take it this not having component is not a problem for you.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HDlover said:


> They could have put that in also- cheaped out to their loss of sales. Like I said, not only a loss of sales but returns by unhappy Dish customers who will assume it works with their component hooked up TV.


This is NOT a DISH product ... this is Google's product.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Google TV is a "new gadget" product for gadget/tech folks. IMO, most gadget/tech guys have newer AV equipment that has multiple HDMI inputs...no old component stuff. Component is not the current or the future.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

James Long said:


> This is NOT a DISH product ... this is Google's product.


Aren't Dish subscribers going to be able to order it through Dish? It's a Dish promotion.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Google TV is a "new gadget" product for gadget/tech folks. IMO, most gadget/tech guys have newer AV equipment that has multiple HDMI inputs...no old component stuff. Component is not the current or the future.


Now I feel better.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

If Dish is reading this thread, they'll probably make it clear that it doesn't have component out if they are not already. 

Hold your applause, I think I've stated enough on this subject.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HDlover said:


> If Dish is reading this thread, they'll probably make it clear that it doesn't have component out if they are not already.


*Set-up is Easy with DISH Network*
Simply connect the Revue box to a compatible DISH Network receiver and your HDTV with HDMI cables. With DISH Network, no IR blaster is needed.​Photos of the unit also make it clear that there is no component, composite or RF connection. Hope that helps.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

James Long said:


> HDCP doesn't work on component. There is content that is only available via HDMI w/HDCP to make sure that the content is protected. Content owners don't like boxes that don't protect their content.


What programmer or channel that would be available via the Google TV box uses HDCP to protect content?


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

Uh OH, put your flame suit on.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HobbyTalk said:


> What programmer or channel that would be available via the Google TV box uses HDCP to protect content?


A good question ... there is limited content that requires DISH to use HDMI w/HDCP. We don't know what content the mighty Google will get in the business of providing in the future. I doubt it will be all free web content.

GoogleTV is a content delivery system, not just a TV web browser. It needs to be designed as one.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

So Google is going to compete with Dish? Dish should be providing these for free with a 2 year commitment.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

James Long said:


> HDCP doesn't work on component. There is content that is only available via HDMI w/HDCP to make sure that the content is protected. Content owners don't like boxes that don't protect their content.





James Long said:


> A good question ... there is limited content that requires DISH to use HDMI w/HDCP. We don't know what content the mighty Google will get in the business of providing in the future. I doubt it will be all free web content.
> 
> GoogleTV is a content delivery system, not just a TV web browser. It needs to be designed as one.


OK, I guess I'm confused here. My take is that first you say the Google TV box doesn't have component outputs because it doesn't protect content almost yet every HD STB made (sat and cable) has component outputs and they are dedicated content delivery systems. I highly doubt that not having component outputs has anything to do with protecting content and has everything to do with keeping purchase prices low. It is much easier to market a $300 accessory then a $400 or $500 accessory. Besides, Google isn't making the box, Logitech is.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Perhaps Logitech designed it that way because they hate you?
Nah ... they worked with their partner, Google, on the design.

In any case, DISH has content that will not play without a working HDMI w/HDCP connection. Visit the DirecTV forums and you'll find people complaining that they can't play some content without a working HDMI w/HDCP connection. Just because a box HAS component output doesn't mean that it will play all content on that output.

And I didn't say it was THE one and only answer for why no component ... I only pointed out that content control is important. If you misread my previous posts I apologize.


----------



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

Currently a Dish customer (vip211k only w/EHD); I'd previously patched my new desktop into our HT setup via HDMI out from my mobo, and everything's controlled by a Harmony remote and cordless keyboard/mouse, so I'm thinking that I've already got everything that the Revue offers...

....Except for the recurrent mystery fee ($4? More?)

Also assume the Revue is windows only.....


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> The 924 models were ... 942 was the early model number on the 622 model. Odd it gets a mention.


Umm, actually it was *962* - it was inside 'license plate' on early 622


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> OK, I guess I'm confused here. My take is that first you say the Google TV box doesn't have component outputs because it doesn't protect content almost yet every HD STB made (sat and cable) has component outputs and they are dedicated content delivery systems. I highly doubt that not having component outputs has anything to do with protecting content and has everything to do with keeping purchase prices low. It is much easier to market a $300 accessory then a $400 or $500 accessory. Besides, Google isn't making the box, Logitech is.


Made the box cost $5 less maybe.


----------



## meStevo (Jul 23, 2007)

As a modern gadget I don't see why it needs component, or why it would even warrant this back and forth. 

HD STBs have component options because they're made to meet the needs of as many customers as possible so that providers have less micromanagement of models and customers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

meStevo said:


> As a modern gadget I don't see why it needs component, or why it would even warrant this back and forth.
> 
> HD STBs have component options because they're made to meet the needs of as many customers as possible so that providers have less micromanagement of models and customers.


True. No one seems to be complaining that it doesn't have composite and RF outputs. Some of the arguments against it not having component could easily be applied to those missing outputs as well.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

HDlover said:


> I don't think so. I have lots of equipment with both. Some of them cost less than $100.


The Google TV box is different. It's taking in an HDMI signal then adding an overlay to it. The video stays digital through the entire stream.

Adding component outputs would require the addition of a digital to analog converter that converts 1080p to component and supports HDCP. Standalone devices that do that cost more than the Google TV box.

-- Roger


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

HobbyTalk said:


> OK, I guess I'm confused here. My take is that first you say the Google TV box doesn't have component outputs because it doesn't protect content almost yet every HD STB made (sat and cable) has component outputs and they are dedicated content delivery systems.


HDCP only "protects" digital content. Component outputs are analog and lower resolution.

The Google TV box acts like an extension of the HDMI cable from your STB to the TV. It (probably) doesn't have to worry about HDCP - it just relays that protocol between the STB and TV.

If the Google TV box had component outputs, though, it would have to do the things a TV does because the STB won't talk, via HDMI, to a device that doesn't support HDCP. So the box would have to handle HDCP even if you weren't using the HDMI output. The box would also have to convert the digital signal from the HDMI source to analog (and, possibly, downconvert it) to send it to the component outputs.

Boxes that convert HDMI to analog and support HDCP cost more than the Logitech box. So, adding component outputs to a Google TV box would probably double the cost of the device.

-- Roger


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

And that was my point. The reason for not having component outputs is mainly due to cost and not due to content protection.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

There is no HDMI to component conversion needed. I have an $80 media player with component and HDMI out.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Actually $4 a month when the box costs $179 instead or $299 isn't that bad because it's about a 2.5 year breakeven. Heck, I will probably want the latest and greatest new box by then anyway, so this sounds like a reasonable deal.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

$4 per month with no cost for the box is more like it. It's the only way I'll think about getting it. This thing is way over priced AFAIC.


----------



## meStevo (Jul 23, 2007)

HDlover said:


> $4 per month with no cost for the box is more like it. It's the only way I'll think about getting it. This thing is way over priced AFAIC.


That's like saying Netflix should distribute web enabled BD players for streaming for free since you pay them your monthly fee. You're missing the overall point of the device, which is not to extend your Dish service further but to merge content from the web and shared devices and your TV to a single point in your living room in an intuitive way.

With so little interest in the device you sure do post a lot about it.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

Netflix could lease you a box, didn't say anything about free. Dish gives you a $500 DVR with only a $6 DVR fee. You can add on another for $10 more a month. I'm interested in it but not for this price (and definitely not $300), not that Dish cares I assume. Got to soak the first adapters. Like I said, GoogleTV seems to be a direct competitor to me. Being Google you'd think they'll make money with ads. No monthly fee like a regular TV provider. It would be nice to only need internet.

BTW, is this device going to allow you to record streams to your DVR?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

HDlover said:


> Netflix could lease you a box, didn't say anything about free.


What is this?


> $4 per month with no cost for the box is more like it.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

A $4 a month charge is not free.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

HDlover said:


> A $4 a month charge is not free.


Huh?????!!!!!


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

Please... stop making sense.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

You may want to take a very close look at the specs for this device. It does not support DVR's or PC's. Also I believe it only allows 40GB to a USB device.
Not a very good first effort by Logitec/google in my opinion. I will have to pass on this one.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Dave said:


> You may want to take a very close look at the specs for this device. It does not support DVR's or PC's. Also I believe it only allows 40GB to a USB device.
> Not a very good first effort by Logitec/google in my opinion. I will have to pass on this one.


The Revue most definitely works with DVRs and PCs. It has specific support for Dish DVRs and controls others through the IR blaster. It uses DLNA to access media streamed from a PC running a media server.

The 40GB limit is on external USB devices plugged straight into the Revue. It seems a strange limit (that I suspect later software will overcome), but it isn't really that big of a deal since other devices can provide the media to the Revue through DLNA or the HDMI port.

-- Roger


----------



## swilkster (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm still totally confused by the pricing announcement. If I buy a Sony or Logitech box at full retail ($299/$399), rather than buying the discounted Logitech box directly from Dish Network ($179), do I still need to pay the monthly fee either way?

In general I'd prefer to buy the box outright (even at higher cost) and not have a monthly fee, but if Dish is going to charge me either way I'll probably take the pass altogether...


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

swilkster said:


> I'm still totally confused by the pricing announcement. If I buy a Sony or Logitech box at full retail ($299/$399), rather than buying the discounted Logitech box directly from Dish Network ($179), do I still need to pay the monthly fee either way?
> 
> In general I'd prefer to buy the box outright (even at higher cost) and not have a monthly fee, but if Dish is going to charge me either way I'll probably take the pass altogether...


It says in the fine on the the Google TV With Dish page that the $4 is the integration fee. The Logitech site lists several Dish boxes in addition to 622/722/722K that will work with the Revue. If you don't want the Logitech Revue integrated then as I read the Dish page there should be no fee. The Logitech site lists all the Dish receivers it works with but currently the only ones that can integrate with it are 622, 722, and 722K. And you must have one of those to get the $179 deal. So it says on the page linked above and when I called to try to pre-order (which I was told I could not) the CSR did check my account to see if I had one of the 3.

HDMI Set top boxes that work with Revue

How to get Revue to work with Dish set top boxes

Dish Network Enhanced DVR Integration

And if I did not want the integration for whatever reason I believe I would go with the Sony and get the Blu-ray included.


----------



## meStevo (Jul 23, 2007)

swilkster said:


> I'm still totally confused by the pricing announcement. If I buy a Sony or Logitech box at full retail ($299/$399), rather than buying the discounted Logitech box directly from Dish Network ($179), do I still need to pay the monthly fee either way?
> 
> In general I'd prefer to buy the box outright (even at higher cost) and not have a monthly fee, but if Dish is going to charge me either way I'll probably take the pass altogether...


Only thing that really should be confusing to anyone is the catch for ordering it through Dish. Why is there a $180 option and what's different about that unit so people who don't care about this product can't just order it and drop it on Ebay for $250?

GoogleTV is just another layer between your TV and your output, and in the case of Dish there are receivers that you can pay an optional integration fee to allow the device to get some data from the receiver.

There really shouldn't be a fee and instead this becomes another reason for the early adopters to stick with Dish. As a DirecTV subscriber I'd gladly pay this fee given the option, but as an NFL fan it's not a feature I'd switch providers for.

Ideally at some point we'll see new receivers with an API that devices/apps like this can use in the future.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Dave said:


> You may want to take a very close look at the specs for this device. It does not support DVR's or PC's. Also I believe it only allows 40GB to a USB device.
> Not a very good first effort by Logitec/google in my opinion. I will have to pass on this one.


+1!


----------



## meStevo (Jul 23, 2007)

"-1", since it uses IR blasters to work with pretty much 'everything' and it accepts media from PCs via DLNA.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

meStevo said:


> ... Why is there a $180 option and what's different about that unit so people who don't care about this product can't just order it and drop it on Ebay for $250? ...


Isn't the $179 + $4 per month box a *lease *STB?

And isn't the $299 +$0 per month box an *owned* STB?


----------



## meStevo (Jul 23, 2007)

That would be awful, I haven't heard anyone say that $180 is for a lease.

Makes sense though.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> Isn't the $179 + $4 per month box a *lease *STB?
> 
> And isn't the $299 +$0 per month box an *owned* STB?


The Dish page says "*Purchase* the Logitech Revue for only $179.00". No mention of lease and the fine print defines the $4 as the integration fee. There is no mention of an activation fee. The Google links posted above explain how and with what the Revue works. Several Dish boxes but only 3 of them will integrate. And you must have one of those 3 to get the discounted price. The links above also explain what integration does.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

swilkster said:


> I'm still totally confused by the pricing announcement. If I buy a Sony or Logitech box at full retail ($299/$399), rather than buying the discounted Logitech box directly from Dish Network ($179), do I still need to pay the monthly fee either way?
> 
> In general I'd prefer to buy the box outright (even at higher cost) and not have a monthly fee, but if Dish is going to charge me either way I'll probably take the pass altogether...


I'll wait until one of my HD sets go dark & buy a WiFi set. I haven't had any luck with HDMI things.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

olguy said:


> The Dish page says "*Purchase* the Logitech Revue for only $179.00". No mention of lease and the fine print defines the $4 as the integration fee. There is no mention of an activation fee. The Google links posted above explain how and with what the Revue works. Several Dish boxes but only 3 of them will integrate. And you must have one of those 3 to get the discounted price. The links above also explain what integration does.


Has anybody picked one up through Dish yet? I am looking at pulling the trigger over the weekend on this one. Tired of waiting on the Sling Extender, and This box fits a few needs now as well. Like the keyboard option, its small enough to set in the drawer when not needed, and not having to fight to get the Laptop pluged in when I want to do something really helps. The more reading the more I like this thing. Was looking for some feedback from anybody that has it.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I asked about it yesterday and was told we should be able to order it today. I just checked the Dish Google TV page and it hasn't changed to indicate we can order. I checked the Dish Store and it isn't listed. I then called and was told it was supposed to be released today but to go to the page and sign up for notification and I should get an email the day before they are released. I told the CSR I had done that a couple of weeks ago and she said well, maybe they haven't been released yet. My reply was they have been released because I can order one for full price today from Amazon and Best Buy. She said maybe Dish is having a problem. I thought that's no surprise.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

olguy said:


> I asked about it yesterday and was told we should be able to order it today. I just checked the Dish Google TV page and it hasn't changed to indicate we can order. I checked the Dish Store and it isn't listed. I then called and was told it was supposed to be released today but to go to the page and sign up for notification and I should get an email the day before they are released. I told the CSR I had done that a couple of weeks ago and she said well, maybe they haven't been released yet. My reply was they have been released because I can order one for full price today from Amazon and Best Buy. She said maybe Dish is having a problem. I thought that's no surprise.


Olguy,
Thanks for the update. I just signed up to be notified when its released.
Was reading some other articles, about GoogleTV, and should have read Dish's own site better about the "SOON" to be released.


----------



## bcchswmu (Oct 21, 2010)

This morning I called the corporate office and spoke with someone in the customer service area who told me as of this morning the current revised start ship date is 10/28. One main reason for the delay is the possible revision of the $179 price. He said that they were considering revising the price and/or terms of the special package currently being promoted on the website. Also, I asked him to clarify the term LEASE that is used by the customer service rep's you speak with when calling the toll free customer service number. Dish network website uses the term Purchase yet the CS rep says Lease when speaking of the $179 price. He confirmed a number of things; 1) that it is a purchase and you own it at the $179 price unlike a DVR which is leased, 2) The $179 Revue is not programmed any differently than if you purchased it elsewhere for $299, 3) There is currently not a new 2-year subscription agreement needed to purchase it for $179, 4) By purchasing it through Dish at $179 the Revue would be covered by my service agreement just as my DVR and remotes are covered for free replacement in the event of failure.


----------



## davpel (Jul 15, 2002)

bcchswmu said:


> This morning I called the corporate office and spoke with someone in the customer service area who told me as of this morning the current revised start ship date is 10/28. One main reason for the delay is the possible revision of the $179 price. He said that they were considering revising the price and/or terms of the special package currently being promoted on the website. Also, I asked him to clarify the term LEASE that is used by the customer service rep's you speak with when calling the toll free customer service number. Dish network website uses the term Purchase yet the CS rep says Lease when speaking of the $179 price. He confirmed a number of things; 1) that it is a purchase and you own it at the $179 price unlike a DVR which is leased, 2) The $179 Revue is not programmed any differently than if you purchased it elsewhere for $299, 3) There is currently not a new 2-year subscription agreement needed to purchase it for $179, 4) By purchasing it through Dish at $179 the Revue would be covered by my service agreement just as my DVR and remotes are covered for free replacement in the event of failure.


Can you PM me with the name/number of the person you spoke to. I received a call from someone in the executive office last week who promised to e-mail his contact information to me so that I could ask him some additional questions and he never did.

Thanks.


----------



## bairda (Nov 7, 2006)

Just a quick review of the Logitech Revue....

I got mine from Best Buy this morning (10/21). I paid retail as I was not sure that I would not return it. 

Hookup:
The Revue is straightforward to hookup. I have it going to my Denon Receiver (4310) from a Dish VIP622. Very easy to put the Revue in the line between the receiver and the 622. I have mine hooked up to the net via ethernet. As soon as I booted the Revue it came up on my projector (JVC RS1) without incident. There is no impact on the TV picture with the Revue in-line. 1080p/i/720p all look good.

Setup:
Setup takes about 15 minutes. You will enter your gmail account, adjust the overscan, and confirm the network settings. If you have DHCP on your network, you should not have to enter any IP settings. The unit will download a small update and reboot. Then you walk through a series of questions about your equipment. You have the option of letting the revue control your TV and Receiver (I skipped this). The Revue will automatically sense the connection of a compatible Dish receiver and prompt you to call the automated Dish activation line. After agreeing to the ridiculous $4/month fee the activation via the phone is almost instantaneous.

Operation: Overall the unit works as advertised. The initial "apps" are few but most are of good quality. The one that is bad is unfortunately the Logitech "Beta" Media player. It found my DLNA server and could see the files (photo, music, video) but had some trouble playing certain formats. This was especially true with video. Some MPEG 4 files would play, but in slow motion. Some others would not play at all. Forget about playing VOB files in this version..it won't do it. This application needs some work. The music and photo work OK but the interface is spartan and slow.

Now on to the good news. The integration between the Dish DVR and the Revue is very tight. Switching from TV to the web is a single button. Search for items in the DVR and in the Dish Guide is tightly interwoven with the web and other media search results. Once you start using it you can really see how this is the future of video and multimedia. Search results are incredibly fast in returns and navigating using the D-pad or the touch pad is simple and clean. The interface is very readable and seems to profit greatly from the google search intelligence as best matches are often the top returns. Navigating up and down the search tree is simple and dedicated buttons make getting to the home screen or back to TV or the web quick. I get the feeling that after using this for a while, I won't be using the DVR guide much.

The integrated Chrome browser is exactly what you would expect from a full browser. Although it lacks an address input bar, the search bar makes that a non-issue. The browser can tackle any site that needs flash. I have had great success viewing video on Vimeo, Hulu (via the Dish Beta online) and ESPN3. The scaling on the internet video is excellent when you go full screen and most video looks better than SD on my projector. HD internet video on YouTube and vimeo looks...well HD. No crashes so far.

The only confusing thing I can see right now on the interface is that sometimes you need to use the D-Pad and sometimes the trackpad. It is not intuitive knowing when to use each. Also the track pad does not have a dedicated mouse button near it. The right click is on the opposite side of the keyboard. Rather uninuitively, the select button in the middle of the d-pad doesn't function as a right click.

Verdict: In the very short time I have spent with the product today, I can say that this is a revolutionary product, especially when integrated tightly with a provider such as dish. The marriage of all of the media of the provider and the internet is so seamless that you forget where you are sometimes in the interface of media. The $4 / month fee is too high. Hopefully dish will either give a one time lifetime sub or a discount yearly. My recommendation is a buy, even for a first generation product. It looks to be polished, stable (except for the DLNA player) and ready for widespread use.

-Alex-


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

I wonder if this would create a PIP even if you don't have that feature on the tv? For me being able to watch tv and surf the internet would be appealing but then again...I'm doing that right now...with my laptop as I watch tv. In other words this is cool but probably worthless even to a lot of tech junkies like myself. I've built HTPC before and didn't really care for it that much, this would obviously be a lot more integrated but still yet lacking IMO. If it allowed some other features such as DVD/Blu Ray/DivX/AVCHD, AVI, MKV, MP4, etc etc this would be a pretty sweet device with optional external hard drive.


----------



## meStevo (Jul 23, 2007)

Hunter844 said:


> I wonder if this would create a PIP even if you don't have that feature on the tv? For me being able to watch tv and surf the internet would be appealing but then again...I'm doing that right now...with my laptop as I watch tv. In other words this is cool but probably worthless even to a lot of tech junkies like myself. I've built HTPC before and didn't really care for it that much, this would obviously be a lot more integrated but still yet lacking IMO. If it allowed some other features such as DVD/Blu Ray/DivX/AVCHD, AVI, MKV, MP4, etc etc this would be a pretty sweet device with optional external hard drive.


I wont have the unit until tomorrow, but the PIP is created by the Revue box/software, not your television displaying 2 inputs at the same time.

Also:

http://revue.logitech.com/MartiniWe...search&strText=video formats&sub_cat=multiple

What media formats are supported on Logitech Media Player?

The Logitech Media Player supports many different file types, including:

Audio

MP3 - MPEG-1 Layer 3
MP4 - AAC
M4A - AAC
OGG - Vorbis (Only when a USB device is connected to Revue)
Video (Currently in Beta)

MKV - H.264/AVC
FLV - H.264/AVC, H.263
MTS/MT2S/TS - H.264/AVC
AVI - H.264/AVC, DivX MPEG4, XVid MPEG4

###

The weak DLNA stuff is disappointing, I'd like to have a reason not to turn on the 360/PS3 when we stream something from my computer.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

This might sound funny, but what would you be streaming at this point that ISN'T H.264?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> Olguy,
> Thanks for the update. I just signed up to be notified when its released.
> Was reading some other articles, about GoogleTV, and should have read Dish's own site better about the "SOON" to be released.


You'll just have to pay more.


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

bairda said:


> Just a quick review of the Logitech Revue....
> 
> I got mine from Best Buy this morning (10/21). I paid retail as I was not sure that I would not return it.
> 
> ...


Can you go into more detail about how you have it hooked up - HDMI, optical, component, composite? 
Also - how about wireless?
I have a Yamaha 663 and a VIP622. My 622 is currently hooked by HDMI to my TV and by optical to my 663.
Also - how about sound? Do you get Dolby Digital?


----------



## bairda (Nov 7, 2006)

plasmacat said:


> Can you go into more detail about how you have it hooked up - HDMI, optical, component, composite?
> Also - how about wireless?
> I have a Yamaha 663 and a VIP622. My 622 is currently hooked by HDMI to my TV and by optical to my 663.
> Also - how about sound? Do you get Dolby Digital?


It is hooked up via HDMI between my Denon 4310 and my VIP 622. The HDMI connection is necessary if you want a single cable to control the VIP622 via the Revue.

No Dolby Digital, just 5.1 PCM. That is a disappointment. The Sony supposedly has DD, so maybe the revue can be updated to let you choose whether you want PCM or DD.

Not sure what the optical out is. I am assuming that it is PCM also.

-Alex-


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

davidmg1 said:


> The Logitech Revue was reviled today by Google. It is $299, but only $179 for Dish and a monthly fee TBD.
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/googletv/
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/06/logitech-revue-with-google-tv-details-299-for-keyboard-box-i/


"Some networks blocking shows on Google TV"

http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/gaming...ogle.tv.cnet/index.html?eref=mrss_igoogle_cnn


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Is it any surprise that Fox and ABC are leading the way in blocking content?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> Is it any surprise that Fox and ABC are leading the way in blocking content?


A company in the business of showing TV, blocking it...greedy bastards.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> A company in the business of showing TV, blocking it...greedy bastards.


Then why aren't they blocking it from all devices? You would think they would want to block every provider and every laptop in the world that tried to access thier sites and watch the replays of shows they have already showed. Yet they don't do that :nono2:. They only block a device that makes it to easy and lets you watch on your HD TV, in a seamless way.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> Then why aren't they blocking it from all devices? You would think they would want to block every provider and every laptop in the world that tried to access thier sites and watch the replays of shows they have already showed. Yet they don't do that :nono2:. They only block a device that makes it to easy and lets you watch on your HD TV, in a seamless way.


Maybe they have legal deals with sites like Hulu.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Maybe they have legal deals with sites like Hulu.


Hulu is a joint Venture between ABC, FOX and NBC. No reason Hulu should block the Google TV from having access to anything a laptop has access too. Let the user decide if Hulu plus service is what they want. 
ABC and FOX, are also blocking thier individual websites, not just Hulu. Yet both allow laptop users to have access. Sorry it is all about greed. ABC and FOX, have already stated and the deal is in the works, that they will open thier sites, as soon as Googletv forces all users to pay for Hulu plus service. What a crock.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Seems to me they are blocking it to prevent Dish subs from being able to watch it.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

This is probably just a coincidence :grin: but Dish Online has not had any TV listings available for several weeks. The movies and rentals appear to be intact. :money: I always wonder about things that run together.....even if it's a stretch. When clicking on "TV Listings" you get (we know about the problems) message.:lol: !pepsi!

It's most likely a "beta" thing......:scratch:

:icon_band


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

356B said:


> Dish Online has not had any TV listings available for several weeks. The movies and rentals appear to be intact.


I just logged on to dishonline.com and I got TV listings out to next Friday. I don't remember ever having a problem with the listings. Problems logging on in the past, yes. But those seem to have been fixed.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I would suspect they do not want Google to get a foot in the door to squeezing their advertising dollars.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Seems to me they are blocking it to prevent Dish subs from being able to watch it.


Your funnny.

Has nothing to do with Dish Subs, they are blocking GoogleTV, from all users. Lots of people paying full price for GoogleTV, right now with no subcription fee's that have nothing to do with being a Dish Sub.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> Hulu is a joint Venture between ABC, FOX and NBC. No reason Hulu should block the Google TV from having access to anything a laptop has access too. Let the user decide if Hulu plus service is what they want.
> ABC and FOX, are also blocking thier individual websites, not just Hulu. Yet both allow laptop users to have access. Sorry it is all about greed. ABC and FOX, have already stated and the deal is in the works, that they will open thier sites, as soon as Googletv forces all users to pay for Hulu plus service. What a crock.


Add CBS to your list of greed. http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE69K5QS20101022



> CBS has blocked access to full-length episodes of their programs, including popular shows like "CSI: Crime Scene Investigation," according to a report in the Wall Street Journal on Thursday.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

olguy said:


> I just logged on to dishonline.com and I got TV listings out to next Friday. I don't remember ever having a problem with the listings. Problems logging on in the past, yes. But those seem to have been fixed.


Not for me.......we are talking about this place.......? :scratch: http://beta.dishonline.com/
:icon_band

update: sorry for the bother, just this hour started loading TV listings :icon_da:.......go figure.......!pepsi!

:icon_band


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Networks blocking Google TV. Google didn't work these things out before introducing Google TV? My, my.:nono2:

And I suppose they'll want your ISP to let you and your 20,000 closest friends stream content at no extra cost through your town and state clogging things up for other people.

Yep, that's a real good technology. Don't pay for the content and don't pay for the delivery service. Good plan if you can get away with it.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

What difference does it matter what browser you use to view the free content? All GoogleTV is a glorified browser and all the content you are accessing is free and available when viewing with a PC or Mac.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HobbyTalk said:


> What difference does it matter what browser you use to view the free content? All GoogleTV is a glorified browser and all the content you are accessing is free and available when viewing with a PC or Mac.


Do you still see ALL of the advertising connected with viewing the program via a "normal" web browser? Or is GoogleTV working around the site's ads (more than running an ad block in your standard browser would do)?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Don't know since I don't have GoogleTV. Most likely no one will know since it is now blocked  I suspect the commercials within the videos are still there. Does Firefox with AdBlocker block the ads on Hulu? If so will they start blocking Firefox users since you can hook a computer to a TV?

In the end, it is OK. If Hulu continues to do this type of thing (which it has a history of doing) it will go the way the vast majority of record industry run media web sites.... extinct.

We've already seen what competition has done. Hulu has lowered the price of their "plus" service to $5 per month since GoogleTV has come out. Or that could be just because no one was buying in at $10 per month since Netflix is cheaper. If Hulu wants to sell subscriptions they have to allow access from these settop boxes.... just look at what Netflix has done, they are everywhere and is the dominant player.


----------



## moghedien (Dec 3, 2007)

HobbyTalk said:


> Don't know since I don't have GoogleTV. Most likely no one will know since it is now blocked  I suspect the commercials within the videos are still there. Does Firefox with AdBlocker block the ads on Hulu? If so will they start blocking Firefox users since you can hook a computer to a TV?
> 
> Not yet, but if you try to use the Kylo browser to access Hulu, you will be blocked...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I run a browser based blocker that does well taking out banner ads and such ... and on some sites it takes out the video content as well. If the blocker thinks it is an advertisement it gets blocked - even if it is the content the user wants.

I don't know what I'm missing most of the time ... but occasionally I'll come across a blog that has embedded video missing. I have to turn off the blocker or change it's settings to see the content.

The trouble with Google is they are too smart. Their "browser" can work around blockers without user interaction. In my opinion, one would have a better chance of seeing the content and not all of the advertising via the GoogleTV browser.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

The Logitech Revue uses Google's Chrome browser. You can not install apps such as Adblock in it on the Revue. Yet. I just watched an episode of Chase on NBC.com and it was just like watching on my PC or lap top as far as controls are concerned. The little 30 second commercials occasionally that you can't FF through but mute works  You can go full screen like on a computer as you would expect. And the Revue does up convert. I have mine set for 1080p and that's what the Mits info button tells me I'm getting. From any and all sources including my 922. 

I also watched a bit of Good Guys on Fox.com.

ABC gave me a message "the platform you are using is not supported". 

I also watched a bit of Blue Bloods on CBS.

So in summary CBS, Fox and NBC aren't blocking the Revue. At least this morning. Hulu and ABC are blocking the Revue.

I just got mine set up and haven't fully explored it yet. But so far I'm thinking I'm happy. It acts like a very basic remote for the 922. It has a DVR button and all the transport keys. It lacks a 30 sec skip, 10 second go back and a mute button. And after this short period of time I'm not sure I will ever pay the $4 integration fee if Dish ever gets it for the 922. I'll have to go read what it does again to decide if I'm missing something snappy


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If it is just a normal browser (one that you could view any site on the web through) blocking it seems like just another money grab.

Then again, if it is standard Chrome some people have a problem viewing sites with Chrome regardless of GoogleTV.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

olguy said:


> ...
> 
> So in summary CBS, Fox and NBC aren't blocking the Revue. At least this morning. Hulu and ABC are blocking the Revue.
> ...


I believe it was reported in The Washington Post this AM that Fox realized the error of their ways wrt blocking HULU.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> What difference does it matter what browser you use to view the free content? All GoogleTV is a glorified browser and all the content you are accessing is free and available when viewing with a PC or Mac.


Thats the entire point. Why block a device, and the Logitech Revue broadcasts itself as a Revue, so those that want to block GoogleTV just block those devices from connecting.
Its perfectly ok to use a PC, and watch the websites. Its perfectly ok to use a cable to connect your PC to your TV to watch the websites, but its WRONG to use stripped down PC, to watch those same websites, as the device makes it to easy to view on your TV.

Granted to ABC and Fox's credit when they 1st started blocking GoogleTV devices, they were worried that the GoogleTV would allow users to see shows on any site, both legal and those pirated. Granted even worried about piracy issues, both agreed that if GoogleTV's forced users to pay for HULU, they would end the blocking. Sorry thats just a crock, and a huge money grab.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

James Long said:


> If it is just a normal browser (one that you could view any site on the web through) blocking it seems like just another money grab.
> 
> Then again, if it is standard Chrome some people have a problem viewing sites with Chrome regardless of GoogleTV.


Hulu works fine in Chrome on my "real" computers :lol: When you try it on the Revue you get a message about trying to watch on Google TV. At first Hulu checked the browser User Agent and as soon as someone found a cure to that they started checking via Flash someway. You can view Hulu on Google TV if you have a Hulu Plus account. But at $5 the $9 Netflix is a better deal.


SaltiDawg said:


> I believe it was reported in The Washington Post this AM that Fox realized the error of their ways wrt blocking HULU.


I don't know about Fox blocking Hulu. I do know I can watch Fox but not Hulu on the Revue.

I'm really at a loss as to why they, Hulu and ABC would block one method of getting their streams on my big screen but not all methods. Could it be Google's ad revenue has them a bit upset and they want to share in it?

Afterthought: This site isn't playing well with the dumbed down Chrome on the Revue either. Every time I try it the browser gets tired of waiting for everything to load and I have to get out. But that's okay because I really never planned on surfin' the w3bz, emailing, etc on my big screen. So the Revue works fine for what I'm interested in.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> Granted to ABC and Fox's credit when they 1st started blocking GoogleTV devices, they were worried that the GoogleTV would allow users to see shows on any site, both legal and those pirated. Granted even worried about piracy issues, both agreed that if GoogleTV's forced users to pay for HULU, they would end the blocking. Sorry thats just a crock, and a huge money grab.


Disney (ABC) and News Corp (Fox) engaging in a money grab. Now where have I seen those corporate names discussed before?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

olguy said:


> ...
> I don't know about Fox blocking Hulu. I do know I can watch Fox but not Hulu on the Revue. ...


Actually, it was Hulu that was blocked to Cablevision viewers by Fox.

Per Rob Pegoraro's column in the Post this AM, "Fox, meanwhile, burned whatever goodwill it might have had with viewers by briefly preventing Cablevision Internet subscribers - even if they paid another company for TV service - from watching Fox programs at Hulu or its Fox.com site."


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> Actually, it was Hulu that was blocked to Cablevision viewers by Fox.
> 
> Per Rob Pegoraro's column in the Post this AM, "Fox, meanwhile, burned whatever goodwill it might have had with viewers by briefly preventing Cablevision Internet subscribers - even if they paid another company for TV service - from watching Fox programs at Hulu or its Fox.com site."


Here is good article on the subject

http://www.seattlepi.com/tv/428958_onlinetv24.html


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Dish has added a bit more information on the Revue on their Google TV page. It is now very clear that if you get the Dish price you have to pay the $4 integration fee. So, compared to buying from Amazon as I did you get the Revue and 30 months integration for the same money I spent for just the Revue.

The best I can determine looking at the page is the only thing I'm missing now is the ability to search my DVR, Dish On Demand and then set a timer from the search bar. Since I usually only have 4 or 5 rows of programs on my DVR list that's no big deal. And I'm used to setting timers from the guide. And the only reason I'll look at Dish on Demand is to use my coupons and I think I have to do that on-line anyway. I think I don't need integration. Unless I'm missing something and I know someone will be happy to point that out if I am. Thank you in advance.:lol:


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Interesting. Do you have to pay that $4 forever? What happens if the Revue breaks or dies... do you keep paying?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

HobbyTalk said:


> Interesting. Do you have to pay that $4 forever? What happens if the Revue breaks or dies... do you keep paying?


Sort of like when your receiver dies do you have to keep paying?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

SaltiDawg said:


> Sort of like when your receiver dies do you have to keep paying?


But how would they know if you are still using it? I could get the discount, say I dropped it and broke it a month later or that I sold it because I didn't like it and then use it as a stand alone unit without the integration (and $4 fee) saving over $100 on the cost to buy it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HobbyTalk said:


> But how would they know if you are still using it? I could get the discount, say I dropped it and broke it a month later or that I sold it because I didn't like it and then use it as a stand alone unit without the integration (and $4 fee) saving over $100 on the cost to buy it.


It would be easy to add the $4 to the account if any GoogleTV unit was connected to a receiver that supported integration. Regardless of source.

Is there confirmation of "no fee if you paid full retail"?
Can one turn off integration?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> It would be easy to add the $4 to the account if any GoogleTV unit was connected to a receiver that supported integration. Regardless of source.
> 
> Is there confirmation of "no fee if you paid full retail"?
> Can one turn off integration?


Fine print sure reads like as if the $4 fee is for the life of the GoogleTV unit.
It will be interesting to see if the GoogleTV unit will work with a Dish DVR if bought outright.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> Fine print sure reads like as if the $4 fee is for the life of the GoogleTV unit.
> It will be interesting to see if the GoogleTV unit will work with a Dish DVR if bought outright.


It should work with the DVR since it has a built-in blaster that should be able to send commands to the Dish DVR. But what happens if I get the discount deal and I don't like it and sell it? What happens if I just stop using it? Still have to pay the $4 monthly fee? Too many questions that have no answers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HobbyTalk said:


> It should work with the DVR since it has a built-in blaster that should be able to send commands to the Dish DVR. But what happens if I get the discount deal and I don't like it and sell it? What happens if I just stop using it? Still have to pay the $4 monthly fee? Too many questions that have no answers.


When used with a DISH DVR the IR blaster isn't needed. The unit talks to the receiver via Ethernet.


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

James Long said:


> When used with a DISH DVR the IR blaster isn't needed. The unit talks to the receiver via Ethernet.


James, isn't that just if you're paying for integration? Otherwise, don't you have to use the blaster?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Nashcat said:


> James, isn't that just if you're paying for integration? Otherwise, don't you have to use the blaster?


A good question ... and asked a few posts back. Can integration be turned off?

BTW: There are two conflicting pages on DISH's GoogleTV site ... one mentions connection the DISH DVR via Ethernet to the GoogleTV box and using the GoogleTV box's wi-fi to connect to the internet (allowing both devices to connect to the Internet as well as to each other). The other page says all you need to do is connect the units via HDMI. The GoogleTV box only has one Ethernet connector so I assume that if you connect both the box and the DVR to the same home network they would discover each other.

If integration can be turned off can the GoogleTV box still control a DISH DVR?

More questions than answers.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> It should work with the DVR since it has a built-in blaster that should be able to send commands to the Dish DVR. But what happens if I get the discount deal and I don't like it and sell it? What happens if I just stop using it? Still have to pay the $4 monthly fee? Too many questions that have no answers.


Not just talking about the built in blaster. Will the off the shelf GoogleTV without paying for the intergration, display your DVR , when you browse, for a TV show? One of the features is GoogleTV works with and includes Dish Network DVR's only right now.


----------



## Brent72 (Oct 21, 2010)

For anyone here has better knowledge of how Google TV works than I do, maybe you could answer this question for me. As a League Pass subscriber I can watch the games on the NBA All-Access broadband site and they usually have HD feeds of games. If you have the Google TV device hooked up to your Dish Network receiver couldn't you just pull up the All-Access page and watch the games in HD directly from the website? This might be my only way to watch the games in HD due to the ongoing Fox/Dish debacle.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Brent72 said:


> For anyone here has better knowledge of how Google TV works than I do, maybe you could answer this question for me. As a League Pass subscriber I can watch the games on the NBA All-Access broadband site and they usually have HD feeds of games. If you have the Google TV device hooked up to your Dish Network receiver couldn't you just pull up the All-Access page and watch the games in HD directly from the website? This might be my only way to watch the games in HD due to the ongoing Fox/Dish debacle.


You would be able to watch them on your TV in HD that way. NBA Gametime is one of the default apps as well from the looks of things too. Right now I am ready to pull the trigger on GoogleTV, does what I really to do. Was waiting on the 922/Sling Extender, but GoogleTV has more to offer to me.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

My Revue and my 922 get along famously :lol:. For routine TV watching. DLNA streaming is another matter but I didn't do much of that anyway and I can still use the component connections to the TV if I want to stream using PlayOn, TVersity, etc.

922 via HDMI to Onkyo 608 via HDMI to Mitsubishi

I can use the keyboard/remote to turn all 3 devices on and then I can do everything with the 922 through the Revue keyboard/controller that I can using the 32.0 remote. Except 30 second quick skip. There is a way to program the buttons and keys on the keyboard/remote but I've not done it yet.

The Netflix app on the Revue is pitiful so I call up the Chrome browser and go online to my Netflix account and do everything I can do from this computer.

I have been able to watch a couple of episodes of Chase on NBC but CBS blocks their full episode video while letting you watch the teasers and commercials. ABC puts up a "not supported" message. Hulu is blocked and puts up a message saying get Hulu Plus.

The Revue has 4 options for video resolution. Auto (which I assume is a pass through), 720p, 1080i and 1080p.

The audio via HDMI is PCM. I looked at my Onkyo while on a channel with DD 5.1 and the Onkyo was getting PCM-7.1-48 hz. You do have an option on the optical out to select Dolby but you can't choose using HDMI. But it sounds pretty good to my 73 year old tinnitus afflicted ears. 

Over all I'm pretty happy with it and probably won't integrate it it when/if the 922 gets that capability.

And yes, I paid full price at Amazon so I have the option of not integrating. Which at $4 a month after 30 months you've paid full retail anyway. Just a kind of easy payment plan


----------



## Brent72 (Oct 21, 2010)

GrumpyBear said:


> You would be able to watch them on your TV in HD that way. NBA Gametime is one of the default apps as well from the looks of things too. Right now I am ready to pull the trigger on GoogleTV, does what I really to do. Was waiting on the 922/Sling Extender, but GoogleTV has more to offer to me.


Thanks for the response. I kinda figured that it would work because you're pulling up a website that is providing high definition feeds of games and since I've subscribed to the League Pass package that includes both TV and broadband it should give me the HD feeds that Dish isn't showing due to the Fox dispute.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

Is the $4 dollars/month fee mandatory if Revue is connected to 722? Is there any way to avoid the integration (fees)? Please let me know.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

quizzer said:


> Is the $4 dollars/month fee mandatory if Revue is connected to 722? Is there any way to avoid the integration (fees)? Please let me know.


It's dish policy, not the site - call and ask a few CSR.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/11/22/google-tv-is-dead-long-live-google-tv/

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45260992/ns/technology_and_science-tech_and_gadgets/t/google-tv-dead/


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

quizzer said:


> Is the $4 dollars/month fee mandatory if Revue is connected to 722? Is there any way to avoid the integration (fees)? Please let me know.


The fee is added if you order the Revue from us automatically, but if you do not want the integration, it can be removed.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

[email protected] Network said:


> The fee is added if you order the Revue from us automatically, but if you do not want the integration, it can be removed.


Thanks Matt.

Dish had a nice discount previously for the Revue. Now the prices are the same. There is no incentive to purchase the same through Dish.

Assuming I get the Revue from outside and connect it to the 722, is there an option to opt in or out of integration?

My question is how do I opt out of the integration and avoid the $4 charge?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

If you want it removed, get with me, or another member of DIRT.

If you buy from an outside source, and want it added, also get with me or another member of DIRT


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

I had the integration charge removed a while back with a simple phone call. No problem at all - and it was the Google TV I had purchased from Dish.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm paying for the integration. It doesn't add much, though, since the Google TV software doesn't take very good advantage of it. 

It makes control through the Revue's remote a little better (it responds a little quicker than using the Dish remote), it causes your recorded programming to appear in the "Queue" and search results, and it allows you to select things to record through Google TV.

I think the integration could have been better. I would like to have seen Google TV replace the DVR interface with something more powerful that also integrated other programming sources from the internet. Instead, it seems a bit of a kludge as it switches you back and forth between the DVRs menus and the Revue's menus.

The new software for the Revue should be out soon (deja vu). I haven't heard how it affects integration, but, I hope its better and that applications can take advantage of it.

-- Roger


----------

